# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Απώλεια ζώου

## Κύκνος

Είπα ν' ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα γιατί από χθες δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά... Έχω μια ηλικιωμένη γατούλα στην αυλή που απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι στα τελευταία της και αγχώνομαι και στεναχωριέμαι... Ως επί το πλείστον την φροντίζει η μητέρα μου αλλά την είχαμε από μικρούλα κι όσο να 'ναι δέθηκα μαζί της...
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, αν κάποιος έχει ζήσει απώλεια ζώου ας μου πει πως το αντιμετώπισε...

----------


## geodim

Τα περισσότερα ζώα ζούνε λιγότερο από εμάς, είναι πιθανό λοιπόν να πεθάνουν και πριν από εμάς. Ο γάτος που είχαμε πέθανε από ουρολοίμωξη κυριολεκτικά στην αγκαλιά της αδερφής μου και εγώ ήμουν δίπλα. Όσο κι αν ακουστεί ψυχρό ή τετριμμένο, το ότι ήμασταν κοντά του μέχρι το τέλος και ο χρόνος, έφεραν την αποδοχή της απώλειας και το ξεπέρασμά της.

----------


## nikos2

μπορεις να την πας για ευθανασια. προσεξε να μην κρυωνει. μην ξεχνας οτι με ορο πρεπει να την ενυδατωνεις για να μην διψα

----------


## homebod

Γεια σου Κύκνε! Να μη στενοχωριέσαι για τη γατούλα, την περιμένει ο παράδεισος! Όταν ο άνθρωπος διώχτηκε από τον παράδεισο τον ακολούθησαν οικειοθελώς ορισμένα ζώα. Ένα από αυτά είναι οι γατούλες. Μετά τον θάνατό τους ο Θεός τους φυλάσσει μια ιδιαίτερη θέση κοντά του.

Νομίζω η καλύτερη θεραπεία για την θλίψη από την απώλεια ενός ζώου είναι να έχεις ένα άλλο γατάκι στη θέση του! Εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε να ξεπεράσω την απώλεια των ζώων που είχα. Είχα σκυλάκια και γατάκια. Ένα καινούργιο ζωάκι βοηθά να δεις την αιωνιότητα στην ύπαρξη των ζώων συντροφιάς.
Να ευχαριστήσεις το Θεό για τη γατούλα που τώρα φεύγει και να καλωσορίσεις στη θέση της μια καινούργια παρουσία. Ο Θεός σε αγαπά που φροντίζεις τα πλάσματά του!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γεια σου Κύκνε! Να μη στενοχωριέσαι για τη γατούλα, την περιμένει ο παράδεισος! Όταν ο άνθρωπος διώχτηκε από τον παράδεισο τον ακολούθησαν οικειοθελώς ορισμένα ζώα. Ένα από αυτά είναι οι γατούλες. Μετά τον θάνατό τους ο Θεός τους φυλάσσει μια ιδιαίτερη θέση κοντά του.
> 
> Νομίζω η καλύτερη θεραπεία για την θλίψη από την απώλεια ενός ζώου είναι να έχεις ένα άλλο γατάκι στη θέση του! Εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε να ξεπεράσω την απώλεια των ζώων που είχα. Είχα σκυλάκια και γατάκια. Ένα καινούργιο ζωάκι βοηθά να δεις την αιωνιότητα στην ύπαρξη των ζώων συντροφιάς.
> Να ευχαριστήσεις το Θεό για τη γατούλα που τώρα φεύγει και να καλωσορίσεις στη θέση της μια καινούργια παρουσία. Ο Θεός σε αγαπά που φροντίζεις τα πλάσματά του!!


Γεια σου homebod, σ' ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη σου... Η γατούλα πέθανε κι είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένη αυτή τη στιγμή...
Έχω κι άλλες γατούλες και στην αυλή και μία στο σπίτι... Θα παρηγορηθώ μ' αυτές αλλά τώρα στεναχωριέμαι γιατί την είχα δεκαπέντε χρόνια και μου λείπει...

----------


## Κύκνος

> μπορεις να την πας για ευθανασια. προσεξε να μην κρυωνει. μην ξεχνας οτι με ορο πρεπει να την ενυδατωνεις για να μην διψα


Πέθανε μόνη της Νίκο... Την είχα σκεπασμένη, δεν κρύωνε...

----------


## Vox

> Η γατούλα πέθανε κι είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένη αυτή τη στιγμή...


Εντάξει, τουλάχιστον τελείωσε ήσυχα.

Όταν ήμουν μικρός βίωσα αρκετές απώλειες ζώων. Ορισμένες φορές έπεφταν θύματα δηλητηριασμένων δολωμάτων, επομένως μιλάμε για ιδιαίτερα βασανιστικούς θανάτους. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τη στιγμή που βρήκα μόνος μου μια από τις γάτες μας να ψυχορραγεί δηλητηριασμένη σ' ένα χαρτοκιβώτιο στην αυλή. Ήταν τρομακτικό. Ράγισε η καρδιά μου για το ανήμπορο ζωάκι που τελείωσε τη ζωή του με τον πλέον φριχτό τρόπο.

Σε μια άλλη περίπτωση χάσαμε ένα σκυλάκι. Το βρήκαμε όταν έλιωσαν τα χιόνια στην άκρη ενός δρόμου. Είχε χτυπηθεί από αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εντάξει, τουλάχιστον τελείωσε ήσυχα.
> 
> Όταν ήμουν μικρός βίωσα αρκετές απώλειες ζώων. Ορισμένες φορές έπεφταν θύματα δηλητηριασμένων δολωμάτων, επομένως μιλάμε για ιδιαίτερα βασανιστικούς θανάτους. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τη στιγμή που βρήκα μόνος μου μια από τις γάτες μας να ψυχορραγεί δηλητηριασμένη σ' ένα χαρτοκιβώτιο στην αυλή. Ήταν τρομακτικό. Ράγισε η καρδιά μου για το ανήμπορο ζωάκι που τελείωσε τη ζωή του με τον πλέον φριχτό τρόπο.
> 
> Σε μια άλλη περίπτωση χάσαμε ένα σκυλάκι. Το βρήκαμε όταν έλιωσαν τα χιόνια στην άκρη ενός δρόμου. Είχε χτυπηθεί από αυτοκίνητο.


Ναι, το ότι τελείωσε ήσυχα είναι μια παρηγοριά... Η έκφραση της ήταν ήρεμη, δεν πρέπει να ταλαιπωρήθηκε ευτυχώς η ψυχούλα μου...

Κι εγώ έχω δει ζώα να πεθαίνουν βασανιστικά, πάνω από μία φορά, τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ...

Αλλά παρόλα αυτά εξακολουθώ να νιώθω χάλια σήμερα, νιώθω αναστατωμένη και δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω... Επίσης αρκετά υποτονική...

----------


## andreas86

Λυπάμαι κύκνος!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Delmember031219

> Ναι, το ότι τελείωσε ήσυχα είναι μια παρηγοριά... Η έκφραση της ήταν ήρεμη, δεν πρέπει να ταλαιπωρήθηκε ευτυχώς η ψυχούλα μου...
> 
> Κι εγώ έχω δει ζώα να πεθαίνουν βασανιστικά, πάνω από μία φορά, τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ...
> 
> Αλλά παρόλα αυτά εξακολουθώ να νιώθω χάλια σήμερα, νιώθω αναστατωμένη και δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω... Επίσης αρκετά υποτονική...


Πέρασαν τα χρόνια της και πέθανε. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι την φρόντισες όσο καλύτερα μπορούσες και είχε πολύ καλύτερη τύχη από άλλα ζώα. Λογικό είναι να είσαι χάλια αλλά σιγά σιγά θα ηρεμήσεις . Και αν σου πούνε βλακείες του τύπου "πάρε άλλο" κτλ, μην δίνεις σημασία και μην συγχύζεσαι. Δεν αξίζει. Κάποιος που δεν καταλαβαίνει, δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λυπάμαι κύκνος!!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σ' ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πέρασαν τα χρόνια της και πέθανε. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι την φρόντισες όσο καλύτερα μπορούσες και είχε πολύ καλύτερη τύχη από άλλα ζώα. Λογικό είναι να είσαι χάλια αλλά σιγά σιγά θα ηρεμήσεις . Και αν σου πούνε βλακείες του τύπου "πάρε άλλο" κτλ, μην δίνεις σημασία και μην συγχύζεσαι. Δεν αξίζει. Κάποιος που δεν καταλαβαίνει, δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη σου... Το ξέρω ότι με τον καιρό θα νιώσω καλύτερα αλλά για την ώρα είναι λίγο δύσκολο... Όμως με βοηθάει που συζητάω μαζί σας, ανακουφίζομαι...

----------


## Kanakas

Έχασα το κουνέλι μου φέτος το καλοκαίρι σε ηλικία, όπως υπολογίζω, οκτώ ετών. Έζησε τα χρόνια του δηλαδή και είχε ήδη αρχίσει να γεράζει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αυτό το όμορφο κουνελάκι το είχα από μικρό. Δέθηκε μαζί μου και εγώ το είχα σαν παιδάκι μου. Ήταν κολλημένο μαζί μου και δεν εμπιστευόταν άλλους. Ζούσε μαι καλή ζωή. Συνειδητοποίησα τη σημασία στη ζωή μου μόλις έφυγε. Κάτι έλειπε από το σπίτι. Ξαφνικά σταμάτησα να το ακούω να τρώει και να πίνει νερό το βράδυ. Τα πράγματά του έλειπαν από τη ντουλάπα. Πολλές φορές μπερδευόμουν και πήγαινα από συνήθεια να του μαζέψω αγριόχορτα και λουλούδια που έτρωγε, αλλά μετά θυμόμουν πως δεν είναι πια μαζί μου. Ήταν πολύ ιδιαίτερο κουνέλι που δε νομίζω πως έχει άλλο όμοιο με αυτό. Αλλά από την άλλη έζησε τα χρόνια του και δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το φέρω πίσω, και έτσι σε ένα μήνα το αποδέχτηκα, και σε περίπου δύο μήνες το αποδέχτηκα πλήρως. Θα την θυμάμαι όμως.

----------


## Κύκνος

Ανοίγω ξανά αυτό το θέμα για την απώλεια μιας άλλης ψυχούλας αυτή τη φορά, μιας ψυχούλας που έφυγε βίαια κι άδικα... Μου την σκότωσαν κάτι σκυλιά πριν περίπου δυο εβδομάδες κι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να τη σκέφτομαι και να στεναχωριέμαι, έπαθα σοκ απ' αυτό το ξαφνικό γεγονός... Μου λείπει...  :Frown:

----------


## thlimenamatia

ο παππους μου ελεγε οταν πηγαιναμε στο χωριο το μονο που ξεπερναει τον πονο του χαμου του ζωου ειναι να παρεις επομενο. τα λατρευε. και εγω τα αγαπαω αλλα δυστυχως δεν αντεχω οικονομικα πια και στην πολυκατοικια δεν επιτρεπονται. ειχα ενα παπαγαλακι ηταν απιστευτο οταν μου ψοφησε ημουν πολυ χαλια μου πηρε καιρο να συνελθω.

----------


## taxpemy

είχα το λέων μου 15 χρόνια .. Όταν πέθανε ο φίλος μου πριν από έξι μήνες άρρωστησε και ο λέων στην αρχή έχασε την όρεξη του Αλλά μέρα με τη μη μέρα έχανε τα μάτια του . η μόνη παρηγοριά μου είναι ότι πέθανε στην αγκαλιά μου . Δεν φεύγουν ποτέ από το μυαλό μας και φυσικά από τη καρδιά μας .. εμείς πονάμε και είναι λογικό . Αλλά είναι λόγω της έλλειψης της φυσικής τους παρουσίας . υπομονή και κουράγιο

----------


## Κύκνος

> ο παππους μου ελεγε οταν πηγαιναμε στο χωριο το μονο που ξεπερναει τον πονο του χαμου του ζωου ειναι να παρεις επομενο. τα λατρευε. και εγω τα αγαπαω αλλα δυστυχως δεν αντεχω οικονομικα πια και στην πολυκατοικια δεν επιτρεπονται. ειχα ενα παπαγαλακι ηταν απιστευτο οταν μου ψοφησε ημουν πολυ χαλια μου πηρε καιρο να συνελθω.


Έχω και μια γατούλα στο σπίτι αλλά για μένα το καθένα είναι μοναδικό... Και σ' αυτόν τον γατούλη είχα λίγο περισσότερη αδυναμία... Κι εμένα θα μου πάρει καιρό, είναι πολύ πρόσφατο ακόμα... Έχω ακόμα την εικόνα του στα μάτια μου...

----------


## Κύκνος

> είχα το λέων μου 15 χρόνια .. Όταν πέθανε ο φίλος μου πριν από έξι μήνες άρρωστησε και ο λέων στην αρχή έχασε την όρεξη του Αλλά μέρα με τη μη μέρα έχανε τα μάτια του . η μόνη παρηγοριά μου είναι ότι πέθανε στην αγκαλιά μου . Δεν φεύγουν ποτέ από το μυαλό μας και φυσικά από τη καρδιά μας .. εμείς πονάμε και είναι λογικό . Αλλά είναι λόγω της έλλειψης της φυσικής τους παρουσίας . υπομονή και κουράγιο


Τα λες πολύ σωστά... Έτσι ακριβώς είναι... 
Σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλό μου 15 χρόνια είναι καλά για ένα γατάκι..Εζησε αρκετά και φαντάζομαι και ευτυχισμένο εφόσον το είχες εσύ...Αγκάλιασε το γατί που έχεις,και σκέψου ότι έζησε 15 όμορφα χρόνια

----------


## KARMA

Έχασα πρόσφατα ένα σκυλί που ήταν σαν άνθρωπος ζούσε μαζί μας 11 χρόνια την τελευταία μέρα πριν φύγει 25 Απριλίου αυτού του έτους έκανε εμετό στο κρεβάτι μου το βράδυ και την φώναξα άσχημα, την άλλη μέρα το πρωί (τα σκυλιά όταν ει αι να φύγουν έχουν την τάση να μένουν μόνα τους)
Το δικό μου δεν πρόλαβε να βγει στο μπαλκόνι μόλις κατέβηκε από το κρεβάτι έπεσε και δεν ξανά σηκώθηκε, εγώ κατάλαβα αμέσως ότι πάει..
Η μητέρα μου του έδινε τεχνίτες αναπνοές και τι δεν έκανε η καημένη αλλά δεν.. Το πήγα σε κτηνίατρο και μου λέει τι μου το έφερες λέει αυτό είναι νεκρό μόλις το άκουσε η μητέρα μου αρχήσε να κλαίει και την λέω εντάξει το φέραμε μπας και μπορείτε να το σώσετε εκεί άλλαξε ύφος και λέει όχι δυστυχώς το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι νεκροψία να δούμε από τι πέθανε (από μέσα μου την έβριζα)
Γιατί δεν πήρε και λίγα λευτα σε αυτήν κάναμε α τα εμβόλια και άλλα. Τέλος εγώ μια βδομάδα ήμουν χάλια γυρνούσα σπίτι και ήξερα ότι το σπίτι ήταν άδικο δεν θα με περίμενε άλλο στην πόρτα να με μυρίσει να με γλυψει και να παίξει μαζί μου ή μητέρα μου ακόμα θρηνεί..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έχασα πρόσφατα ένα σκυλί που ήταν σαν άνθρωπος ζούσε μαζί μας 11 χρόνια την τελευταία μέρα πριν φύγει 25 Απριλίου αυτού του έτους έκανε εμετό στο κρεβάτι μου το βράδυ και την φώναξα άσχημα, την άλλη μέρα το πρωί (τα σκυλιά όταν ει αι να φύγουν έχουν την τάση να μένουν μόνα τους)
> Το δικό μου δεν πρόλαβε να βγει στο μπαλκόνι μόλις κατέβηκε από το κρεβάτι έπεσε και δεν ξανά σηκώθηκε, εγώ κατάλαβα αμέσως ότι πάει..
> Η μητέρα μου του έδινε τεχνίτες αναπνοές και τι δεν έκανε η καημένη αλλά δεν.. Το πήγα σε κτηνίατρο και μου λέει τι μου το έφερες λέει αυτό είναι νεκρό μόλις το άκουσε η μητέρα μου αρχήσε να κλαίει και την λέω εντάξει το φέραμε μπας και μπορείτε να το σώσετε εκεί άλλαξε ύφος και λέει όχι δυστυχώς το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι νεκροψία να δούμε από τι πέθανε (από μέσα μου την έβριζα)
> Γιατί δεν πήρε και λίγα λευτα σε αυτήν κάναμε α τα εμβόλια και άλλα. Τέλος εγώ μια βδομάδα ήμουν χάλια γυρνούσα σπίτι και ήξερα ότι το σπίτι ήταν άδικο δεν θα με περίμενε άλλο στην πόρτα να με μυρίσει να με γλυψει και να παίξει μαζί μου ή μητέρα μου ακόμα θρηνεί..


Σε καταλαβαίνω κι εσένα και τη μητέρα σου... Μια φορά ένα από τα αδέσποτα γατάκια της γειτονιάς αρρώστησε και το πήγα στον κτηνίατρο για ορό και μου είπε να το κρατήσω σπίτι γιατί είχε κι υποθερμία κι ήταν χειμώνας και να το ξαναπάω την επομένη όπως κι έκανα και παιδιά, το γατί μου πέθανε στο δρόμο και το ανακαλύψαμε όταν ανοίξαμε τη γατοφόρο πάνω στο τραπέζι της εξέτασης... Τ' ορκίζομαι, το γατί ζούσε στο σπίτι όταν φύγαμε... Έπαθα κι εγώ σοκ κι άρχισα να κλαίω μες το κτηνιατρείο...

----------


## boo

πριν 2 εβδομαδες χασαμε το 1 απο α 2 σκυλακια μας...
5 χρονων απο καλαζαρ.
δε το προλαβαμε.. μου λειπει ο μικρουλης μας.
οτα δινω μεζεδακια στο 1 παντα μου ερχεται ο μικρος μας και δεν ειναι εκει να του δωσω
ηταν μεγαλο πειραχτηρι μου λειπει

----------


## Macgyver

Τα ζωα ατυχως ζουνε πολυ λιγοτεροι απο μας , οταν πεθανε ο γατουλης μου , 14 ετων , το 2008 , ηξερα οτι καπου ερχοταν η ωρα του , οποτε τον εθαψα και τελειωσε παντου , η ιστορια ..........αλλλοι δεν το εκλαμβανουν ετσι παντως , ο πατερας μου ( ο ' σκληρος της υπποθεσης ) ειχε πλανταξει στο κλαμα, ειχε βαλει φωτο του για καναν χρονο, αλλα μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση που δεν θελει ξανα γατο, ειναι πολυ ευαισθητος , ας δειχνει ' σκληρος ' , αλλα δεν θελει να το δειχνει .......εγω θαπαιρνα , με οριο ζωης τα 15 χρονια μ,, κατα Μ.Ο. , περαν αυτου, τον ειχα ξεγραμμενο .......... εξ αρχης στα 15 τον ειχα ξεγραμμενο, εκτος αν πεθανει απο ασθενεια , νεος , εκει ειναι δυσκολα ,.....λυπαμαι για τον γατο σου Κυκνε , αλα αυτη ειναι η φυση των ζωων , ολοι ειμαστε σκαασμενοι απο καποια τετοια απωλεια ......

----------


## Sonia

Λυπάμαι boo. Δώσε βάση στον άλλο που έμεινε πίσω τώρα. Το έχετε εξετάσει μήπως έχει κι αυτό κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Macgyver

Εδω ο κοσμος καιγεται........... σπαρκετ , χαμος γινεται , και ο κοσμος περι αλλων τυρβαζει .........
ναι , ωραιες οι γατες , αλλα εδω εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα .......
καλα , που ζειτε , σε αλλον πλανητη ( σορυ Κυκνε , δεν ηθελα να σε προσβαλλω ) .........................

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εδω ο κοσμος καιγεται........... σπαρκετ , χαμος γινεται , και ο κοσμος περι αλλων τυρβαζει .........
> ναι , ωραιες οι γατες , αλλα εδω εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα .......
> καλα , που ζειτε , σε αλλον πλανητη ( σορυ Κυκνε , δεν ηθελα να σε προσβαλλω ) .........................


Τότε γιατί το λες αυτό; Την ίδια αξία έχει και η ζωή των ζώων που φροντίσαμε κι αγαπήσαμε και το ίδιο μεγάλος είναι ο πόνος όταν τα χάνουμε μετά από είκοσι χρόνια μαζί τους... Δεν είμαστε ανώτεροι απ' αυτά...

Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα να γράφετε παιδιά...

----------


## george1520

> Εδω ο κοσμος καιγεται........... σπαρκετ , χαμος γινεται , και ο κοσμος περι αλλων τυρβαζει .........
> ναι , ωραιες οι γατες , αλλα εδω εχουμε μεγαλο θεμα .......
> καλα , που ζειτε , σε αλλον πλανητη ( σορυ Κυκνε , δεν ηθελα να σε προσβαλλω ) .........................


Μακ από την μέρα που ήρθε ο ιός στην Ελλάδα έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που μιλας στο φόρουμ και στα άλλα μέλη.. Ίσως ο υπερβολικός φόβος? Ίσως γιατί ήθελες όντως ψυχοθεραπεία και φάνηκε τώρα που ζορίζεσαι. Πάντως να ξέρεις πως αν έλεγα εγώ για ένα δικό μου ζώο κάτι και ερχόταν κάποιος και έγραφε ότι έγραψες εσύ δεν θα ήμουν καθόλου ευγενικός.. Αν δεν μπορείς να σεβαστείς την αγάπη και τον πόνο του άλλου καλύτερα να μην μιλάς.. Είσαι ένα άτομο που βλέπω ότι ξέρει να μιλήσει, να συμβουλέψει και τον τελευταίο καιρό έχεις αλλάξει, προσβάλεις κόσμο και μετά σβήνεις τα μηνύματα. Αν δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τον φόβο σου για τον ιό ζήτησε βοηθεια. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος στεναχωριέται με μια απώλεια ζώου δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν στεναχωριέται για το τι συμβαίνει στον κόσμο ή ότι δεν είναι προσεκτικός όσο αφορά τον ιό.. Είχα σκοπό να μην σχολιάσω αλλά με έτρωγε από το πρωί.
Καλημερα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Τότε γιατί το λες αυτό; Την ίδια αξία έχει και η ζωή των ζώων που φροντίσαμε κι αγαπήσαμε και το ίδιο μεγάλος είναι ο πόνος όταν τα χάνουμε μετά από είκοσι χρόνια μαζί τους... Δεν είμαστε ανώτεροι απ' αυτά...
> 
> Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα να γράφετε παιδιά...


Όταν κάποιος δεν έχει κατοικιδιο δεν μπορει να καταλαβει.
Μακ είσαι τραγικός. Στον ίδιο πλανήτη ζούμε όλοι Μακ και τα ζωα και μερικοί που νομίζουν ότι είναι ανθρωποι αλλά είναι κατώτεροι κι από τα ζώα.

----------


## giorgos panou

παιδια η οικογενεια των ιων κορονοβαριους, υπαρχουν και στα ζωα.Μαλιστα λεγετε οτι οι Κινεζοι απο αυτο τους ξεκινησαι ο ιος. Βεβαια στην Κινα, δυστυχως υπαρχουν αγορες με ζωντανα ζωακια αγριας φυσης! εχουν ακομα και τον αφρικανικο γατο!!-ειδος υπο εξαφανηση - και τα πουλανε ζωντανα , τα περνουν σπιτι τος και τα μαγειρευουν!!!!!ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!! και αυτο θεωρειτε μαλιστα για τους Κινεζους οτι ειναι χλιδα!! η απολυτη ξεφτιλα δλδ. 
Το κρατος προσπαθησαι να κλεισει ολες αυτες τις παρανομες αγορες μετα απο τον ντορο οπου εγινε!! Αλλα οσο υπαρχουν ηλιθιοι ανθρωποι οπου θελουν να τα παιρνουν ζωντανα και να τα σκωτονουν οι ιδιοι! δεν θα παψει το προβλημα. 
Τα δικα μας κατοικιδια δεν κινδηνευουν τοσο πολυ, ομως καλο ειναι τωρα που συμβαινουν ολα αυτα ,να πηγαινουν κι σε κτηνιατρο οσοι μπορουν.Γενικα κι οχι λογο εποχης πρεπει οσοι εχουν ζωακια ν πηγαινουν να τα κοιτουν που και που, οπως κανουν με τον εαυτο τους, εαν αγαπας το ζωακι σου πας ,για να ειναι υγειες, βεβαια θα μου πειτε-και εχετε δικιο - οτι ειναι λεφτα κι αυτα, το ξερω, το ξερω, αλλα καλητερα να βγουμε σε μια εξωδος διασκεδασης -οταν ανοιξουν παλυς - και με τα λεφτα αυτα να τα παμε σε ενα κτηνιατρο ,ωστε να προλαβουμε εαν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.Διοτις τλικα ουτε τα ζωακια την γλυτονουν απο τις μεταλαξεις των ασθενειων ειτε λογο περιβαντολογικης μολυνσης ειτε λογο των ολο κι πιο μεταλαγμενων τροφων οπου διατιθωντε για τα κατοικιδια. Οταν μαλιστα ο καρκινος στα ζωακια εχει διπλασιαστει μεσα σε 6 χρονια!

----------


## Macgyver

> Τότε γιατί το λες αυτό; Την ίδια αξία έχει και η ζωή των ζώων που φροντίσαμε κι αγαπήσαμε και το ίδιο μεγάλος είναι ο πόνος όταν τα χάνουμε μετά από είκοσι χρόνια μαζί τους... Δεν είμαστε ανώτεροι απ' αυτά...
> 
> Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα να γράφετε παιδιά...


Πραπανω εχσει αξια μια ανθρωπινη ζωη , αλλα τι καθομαι και γραφω , μεμενα απορω ......θαγραφα πολλα , αλλα θα μου τα σβησουν .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Όταν κάποιος δεν έχει κατοικιδιο δεν μπορει να καταλαβει.
> Μακ είσαι τραγικός. Στον ίδιο πλανήτη ζούμε όλοι Μακ και τα ζωα και μερικοί.


Ειχα κατοικιδιο, και ταγαπουσα πολυ , αλλα ειμαι και τραγικος τωρα .....εγω , ο λογικος .....

τι θελω και μπαινω στο φορουμ , να με βριζουν κι απο πανω .....να λεω λογικα πραματα , και φαε βρισιδι κυριε ......δεν ξερω τι να πω , πλεον , οτι και να γραψω , θα μου τα σβησουν ....την ιδια αξια εχει μια ανθρωπινη ζωη, με μια του ζωου , αφου ξερεις , Κυκνε και αποστολια την λατρεια πουχω στι γατες , ξαφνικα εγινα ο κακος και απανθρωπος ?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ειχα κατοικιδιο, και ταγαπουσα πολυ , αλλα ειμαι και τραγικος τωρα .....εγω , ο λογικος .....
> 
> τι θελω και μπαινω στο φορουμ , να με βριζουν κι απο πανω .....να λεω λογικα πραματα , και φαε βρισιδι κυριε ......δεν ξερω τι να πω , πλεον , οτι και να γραψω , θα μου τα σβησουν ....την ιδια αξια εχει μια ανθρωπινη ζωη, με μια του ζωου , αφου ξερεις , Κυκνε και αποστολια την λατρεια πουχω στι γατες , ξαφνικα εγινα ο κακος και απανθρωπος ?


Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τι λατρεια έχεις η είχες για τις γατες γιατί δεν έχω παρακολουθησει ποτε τι γραφεις.
Απλά σχολιασα ένα ποστ που ελεγες ότι όσοι αγαπάμε τα ζώα ζουμε σε άλλο πλανήτη. Αυτό με συγχωρεις αλλά μου φανηκε τραγικο.
Που είναι οι βρισιες που σου ειπα?
Όσο για την αξία του καθε οντως στον πλανητη αυτό είναι προσωπικη υπόθεση του καθενός και δεν θα μας υποδειξεις εσυ τι αξια έχει το κάθε τι.

----------


## blackbird

> Ειχα κατοικιδιο, και ταγαπουσα πολυ , αλλα ειμαι και τραγικος τωρα .....εγω , ο λογικος .....
> 
> τι θελω και μπαινω στο φορουμ , να με βριζουν κι απο πανω .....να λεω λογικα πραματα , και φαε βρισιδι κυριε ......δεν ξερω τι να πω , πλεον , οτι και να γραψω , θα μου τα σβησουν ....την ιδια αξια εχει μια ανθρωπινη ζωη, με μια του ζωου , αφου ξερεις , Κυκνε και αποστολια την λατρεια πουχω στι γατες , ξαφνικα εγινα ο κακος και απανθρωπος ?


Ποιος σε έβρισε; Όποιος διαφωνεί μαζί σου σε βρίζει; Θα πρέπει όλοι να συμφωνούν με αυτά που λες όταν μάλιστα τους ειρωνεύεσαι πάνω στον πόνο τους και θα μου βγεις και από πάνω; Λίγο ντροπή.

Τώρα ξέρω. Θα αρχίσεις να ειρωνεύεσαι και μένα και θα το παίζεις θύμα. Χαλάρωσε λίγο γενικά.

----------


## giorgos panou

ρε παιδια τσακονοσαστε? τι ειστε παιδακια?? τα εφηβα παιδια μαλωνουν στα φορουμς και στα μπλοκ.Ειμαστε μεγαλα παιδια!! 
Εντομεταξι εχετε ολοι δικιο!Εννοω οτι τα ζωακια ειναι μια πολυ γλυκια παρεουλα για τον ανθρωπο, οσοι δεν εχουν την τυχη ακομα να το ζησουν τους πρωτεινω να το κανουν!! , οσους ηξερα οπου ηταν αντιθετοι σε κατι τετοιο μολις μπηκε στην οικογενεια τους ζωακι μετα απο λιγο ξετρελαθηκαν!!Ειναι τεραστια η αγαπη και η παρεα που σου προσφερουν, ειτε εισαι μοναχικος, ειτε εχεις παιδια με καθε τροπο υπαρχει η απολυτη γαληνη.Ομως ειναι και τεραστια ευθυνη τα ζωα! Δυστυχως στην ελλαδα λογο του οτι οι πιο πολλοι τα ζωα ειναι για αυτους εμπειρια απο το χωριο οπου ο σκυλος ετρεχε περα δωθε! χωρις εδρα! ετσι λοιπον και στην πολη, τα εχουν ελευθερα! χωρις κολαρο, χωρις φουμοτρο, χωρις να μαζευουν τα κοπρανα τους, και μην μου πειτε οτι τα κανετε ολα αυτα? ολοι σας?? 
Απο την αλλη, οσοι εχουν ζωα θα πρεπει να μην περναν τα ακρα,και δυστυχως πολλοι τα περναν! δεν γινετε να βαζουμε παραπανω τα ζωα απο τον ανθρωπο!! ουτες καν στην ιδια βαθμιδα!! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ παιδια, ειναι επικυνδηνο αυτο το πραμα, ο ανθρωπος ειναι πανω απο ολα!! δυστυχως, ακομα και ο αγνωστος ειναι πανω απο το δικο σας κατοικιδιο εαν υπηρχε μετρο συγκρισης.Εαν υπηρχε αναγκαστικη επυλογη αναμεσα στο ζωακι σας κι σε εναν συνανθρωπο σας, η συγγενη σας ,για καποιο λογο επρεπε ενα απο τα δυο να βοηθηθει! θα ειναι σχιζοφρενεις και αρρωστο να βαλουμε τον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΖΩΟ. και δεν ειναι μονο το νομοθετικο πλαισιο οπου ξεκαθαρα ειναι εκει τα πραματα. Η θρησκεια μας το λεει και αυτη ακομα πιο ξεκαθαρα, καλα τα ζωακια αλλα δεν πρεπει να τους δινουμε την αγαπη που δινουμε σε ανθρωπο, απο την στιγμη που δεν μπορουν να λαβουν μερος σε λειτουργια, δεν μπορουν να αντιλιφθουν την εννοια του Θεου απο εκει και περα πρεπει να καταλαβουμαι οτι ειναι ζωα!

----------


## oboro

(Δεν ξερω για γατες και σκυλους, αλλα κορακας, κορακου ματι δε βγαζει...)

----------


## Κύκνος

Λοιπόν, επειδή έχω αρχίσει και εκνευρίζομαι αυτό το θέμα το άνοιξα για όσους αγαπούν τα ζώα, οι υπόλοιποι σεβαστείτε το και μην το χαλάτε!

----------


## Κύκνος

Και σκασίλα μου για τον κάθε άγνωστο που θα τον βάλω πάνω από ένα πλάσμα που με αγαπούσε και μου έκανε συντροφιά μια ζωή! Τις είδαμε και τις πράξεις των ανθρώπων, όλο για κακές πράξεις ακούμε απ' το είδος μας!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Λοιπόν, επειδή έχω αρχίσει και εκνευρίζομαι αυτό το θέμα το άνοιξα για όσους αγαπούν τα ζώα, οι υπόλοιποι σεβαστείτε το και μην το χαλάτε!


 καλα, δεν γινετε να αγπαμε και τα δυο? αλλα με την φυσιολογικη αναλογια βρε Κυκνε? Αποχωρο αφου ενοχλω, αλλα νομιζω οτι και εσυ θα συμφωνουσες στο οτι δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε την αγαπη μας προς ενα ζωακι σε σχεση με εναν ανθρωπο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλα, δεν γινετε να αγπαμε και τα δυο? αλλα με την φυσιολογικη αναλογια βρε Κυκνε? Αποχωρο αφου ενοχλω, αλλα νομιζω οτι και εσυ θα συμφωνουσες στο οτι δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε την αγαπη μας προς ενα ζωακι σε σχεση με εναν ανθρωπο.


Όχι, δεν συμφωνώ... Την ίδια αξία έχουν για μένα... Είναι ισότιμα... Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που έχω να πω σχετικά...

----------


## Macgyver

Bre παιδια , οταν παιρνετε ενα ζωακι, ξερεις οτι θα ζησει , πανω -κατω 15 χρονια , κι εγω φταιω γι αυτο ? κατ εσας , ναι φταιω ........ελτε στα συγκαλα σας , απο το 1980 εχω γατο , μεχρι το 2008 .......αν προσεβαλλα καποιον, δεν τοκανα επτηδες , δεν ειναι στον χαρακτηρα μου .....
να δωσουμε ενα τελος σαυτην την ΄διαμαχη ΄, να τελειωνουμε ? να δωσουμε .....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Bre παιδια , οταν παιρνετε ενα ζωακι, ξερεις οτι θα ζησεις , πανω -κατω 15 χρονια , κι εγω φταιω γι αυτο ? κατ εσας , ναι φταιω ........ελτε στα συγκαλα σας , απο το 19890 εχω γατο , μεχρι το 2008 .......αν προσεβαλλα καποιον, δεν τοκανα επτηδες , δεν ειναι στον χαρακτηρα μου .....
> να δωσουμε ενα τελος σαυτην την ΄διαμαχη ΄, να τελειωνουμε ? να δωσουμε .....


Σ' αυτό συμφωνούμε, να δώσουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> Σ' αυτό συμφωνούμε, να δώσουμε



Μπραβο Κυκνε , δεν εχει κανενα νοημα η κουβεντα αυτη, κι εσυ ειχες ζωακια ( η εχεις ) , γατες , κι εγω απο 1980 , λες να μην τα αγαπαω ? για πλακα κοιμομουν με τον γατο μου αγκαλια? με λατρευε ο γατος μου , και πολυ λυπηθηκα που ΄εφυγε ΄, αλλα τα ζωα εχουν αυτο το μειονεκτημα , , ζουν λιγο ........ατυχως .....ολοι πονεσαμε οταν χασαμε το ζωακι μας .......ανεξαιρετως .......

----------


## Macgyver

Επιτελους , να μην τσακωνομαστε για πραματα που θα συμβουν , σχετικα νωρις .......

----------


## giorgos panou

εντομεταξι φετος οι γατες γενννησαν πολυ νωρις. Απο την αλλη πλευρα παρατηρω κατις το πολυ ευχαριστω, ολο κι λιγοτερα αδεσποτα στο δρομο, μειτε γατες μειτε σκυλους! Αυτο σημαινει οτι η καμπανια για στυρωση και μειωσει των ανεξελεκτων γεννησεων εχει πλεον ορατα αποτελεσματα και στον δρομο!! Αντες να γινουμε λιγακι ευρωπη ρε παιδια, διοτις μπορει να τους κραζουμε τους ευρωπαιους, αλλα δεν βλεπεις στις πολεις τις ευρωπης γατακια να τρωνε στα σκουπιδια! 
Παρεπιπτωντος οποιος βρει γατακια σε σκουπιδια παρακαλειτε να το αναφερει ειτε κατευθειν στην υπηρεσια του δυμου του, ειτε εδω και θ τα μαζεψω εγω, με τον συλλογο του πειραια.

----------


## panos19

και εγω ,εδω και λιγες μερες χασαμε ενα σκυλακι αδεσποτο ηταν η μασκοτ της γειτονιας,το ειχαμε 3 χρονια μαζι με ενα αλλο που εκαναν πολλοι παρεα αυτα,λιγο να την εχανε την εψαχνε παντου να την βρει
απο τοτε που εγινε το συμβαν εχω μια στεναχωρια και δεν εχω και πολυ ορεξη να φαω και να μιλαωμε εχει πιασει ενα σφυξιμο στην καρδια και απο θεμα υπνου δεν τα παω και καλα,το ειχαμε συνηθισει τοσα χρονια μας ακολουθουσε παντου οπου πηγαιναμε με καμαρι,δεν το ταιζα ουτε το χαιδευα με τα χερια αλλα με το ποδι,δεν ηθελα να δεθω μαζι τους αλλα που να ηξερα οτι θα με παρει απο κατω ο θανατος του
και το αλλο σκυλι που ηταν μαζι αχωριστα ειναι ανυσηχο και στεναχωριμενο και δεν ξερουμε τι να κανουμε,το βλεπω μονο του και με πιανει να βαλω τα κλαματα αλλα κρατιεμαι να μην με δουν οι δικοι μου + οτι το εχουν θαψει και κοντα στο σπιτι μου και θελω δεν θελω το βλεπω κεει που το εθαψαν και ορισμενες φορες το σκυλι μυριζει και παει εκει γυρω

----------


## MariaNatalia

Καλησπέρα! Πριν σχεδόν 3 χρόνια έχασα το σκυλάκι μου. Το βρήκα στον δρόμο όταν ήμουν 11 και αυτό ήταν 2 μηνων και πέθανε μετά από χρόνια. Όταν έμαθα πως ήταν βαριά άρρωστο, επειδή οι γονείς μου μου το έκρυβαν, βρισκόμουν στην πόλη που σπουδάζω και όλο το βράδυ έμεινα ξύπνια κλαίγοντας. Έτσι, αποφάσισα να πάρω το λεωφορείο στις 6 το πρωί, για να πάω κοντά στην Lucy μου. Επί μία βδομάδα δεν έτρωγα, κοιμόμουν αναγκαστικά το πολυ 2 ώρες και έκλαιγα ασταμάτητα με λυγμούς. Την ημέρα που πέθανε ενιωθα πως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά και έτσι της έβαλα να ακούει τον αγαπημένο της πιανίστα και να τις εξιστορω διαφορά και ηρεμουσε. Έκλεισε όμως το κινητό μου από μπαταρία και αποφάσισα να πάω να πάρω το cd player. Έλειψα 2 λεπτά.. 2.. Γύρισα και δεν κουνιόταν, ακόμα θυμάμαι πως την βρήκα.. εγώ γέλασα και της είπα "τι κάνεις βρε χαζό;", ώσπου πλησίασα και το κατάλαβα. Από εκείνη την ημέρα, δεν έχει περάσει ούτε μια ημέρα που να μην την σκέφτομαι, να μην κλαίω για αυτην, να μην νιώθω την ανάγκη να πεθάνω για να πάω να την βρω. Την έχω ανάγκη. Μου λείπει τοσο πολυ. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, νιώθω ότι τίποτα από αυτά που αισθάνομαι δεν είναι φυσιολογικά μετά από 3 χρόνια και νιώθω πως είμαι τρελή. Φοβάμαι πολύ. Επίσης, έχω απίστευτες τύψεις που την άφησα μόνη της και θυμώνω με τους γονείς μου που δεν την πρόσεχαν όσο προσέχουν το σκυλί που έχουμε τώρα. Έχω κρατήσει κάτι τρίχες της και όλα της τα πράγματα, τα κοιτάω πολύ συχνά μέσα στην ημέρα. Της τραγουδάω και της μιλώ και εύχομαι να με αγαπάει και να με συγχωρεί που δεν ήμουν κοντά της και έφυγα.. Είμαι τρελή;

----------


## homebod

Μπορείς πλέον από τις τριχίτσες της να φτιάξεις ένα κλώνο της. 

Είμαι τρελός;

----------


## MariaNatalia

> Μπορείς πλέον από τις τριχίτσες της να φτιάξεις ένα κλώνο της. 
> 
> Είμαι τρελός;


Δεν είναι αστείο

----------


## homebod

> Δεν είναι αστείο


Δεν το είπα σαν αστείο, το είπα σαν μια τρελή ιδέα, που όμως είναι μια πραγματικότητα

----------


## Sonia

Μπορεί να το δεις από μία άλλη πλευρά: 
Το σκυλάκι σου είχε αρρωστήσει, υπέφερε, κουράστηκε, ήθελε να φύγει, είδε πόσο πολύ το αγαπάς, δεν ήθελε να σε στεναχωρήσει, το πάλεψε να κρατηθεί κι άλλο στη ζωή μη σε λυπήσει, ως εκεί είχε αντοχές, είδε ότι δεν μπορούσες να διαχειριστείς την κατάσταση και περίμενε να πας σε άλλο χώρο δυο λεπτά για να μην είσαι εκεί όταν θα φύγει. 

Πολλά πράγματα είναι μέσα στη ζωή κι απλά συμβαίνουν. Εμείς τους δίνουμε εμείς διάφορα νοήματα. Άλλαξε οπτική γωνία και ίσως ανακουφιστείς.

----------


## MariaNatalia

Δεν το ήξερα πως γίνεται, αλλά δεν θα το ήθελα κιόλας πιστεύω.

----------


## MariaNatalia

Αυτό μου λένε όλοι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό.

----------

